# Need help for MKGP 2 on Nintendont



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

MKGP work fine but not for 2.  It hanging black screen after load iso.  What can I do?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jul 29, 2017)

Check that your iso and HDD are not somehow corrupted


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Check that your iso and HDD are not somehow corrupted


What that suppose to mean?    And I don't have HDD.  I use flash drive.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 29, 2017)

Redownload the iso?


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Redownload the iso?


I don't think that is really help.    This is not troll thread.   Go find troll thread that you can trolling around.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

bradzx said:


> What that suppose to mean?    And I don't have HDD.  I use flash drive.


Make sure the ISO isn't bad.



bradzx said:


> I don't think that is really help.    This is not troll thread.   Go find troll thread that you can trolling around.


He's... not trolling?
You might have downloaded ("backed it up") it and it could've corrupted along the way, that isn't impossible.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok then what is ID Title for MKGP2?   Is this [RELSAB] or different ID Title?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 29, 2017)

bradzx said:


> Ok then what is ID Title for MKGP2?   Is this [RELSAB] or different ID Title?



I've got this data:

ISO Size - Game name - Title ID (from gamedb)
337MB - Mario Kart Arcade GP - [GGPE01]
480MB - Mario Kart Arcade GP2 - [GGPE02]

Both work just fine on most recent version of Nintendont. I'm using my "Red" Mario's 25th Anniversary Wii with original NGC controller.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 29, 2017)

bradzx said:


> I don't think that is really help.    This is not troll thread.   Go find troll thread that you can trolling around.



Really? I'm amazed anyone would want to help you with that attitude.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 29, 2017)

i told you make sure to have a good iso on the shout box. But you disappeared


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

CMDreamer said:


> I've got this data:
> 
> ISO Size - Game name - Title ID (from gamedb)
> 337MB - Mario Kart Arcade GP - [GGPE01]
> ...


So that mean Iso they gave me and website I found is fake.    Man.   Where is real iso?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2017)

Somewhere. Out there. In a very searchable format


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Really? I'm amazed anyone would want to help you with that attitude.


Sorry because you didn't give more detail.   I am sorry for my attitude.   Some people around here do trolling at me because they are making fun of my behavior.   I just make sure you are not one of them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Somewhere. Out there. In a very searchable format


Indeed.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuck!   It is still not working!    What did I missed?   Why only MKGP work fine?   Why not MKGP2 too?   Did I miss something?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> Fuck!   It is still not working!    What did I missed?   Why only MKGP work fine?   Why not MKGP2 too?   Did I miss something?



Are you using the MAME compatible ISO's? If so, they don't work on Nintendont.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

CMDreamer said:


> Are you using the MAME compatible ISO's? If so, they don't work on Nintendont.


How do I know?   I found it on website.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> How do I know?   I found it on website.


Is it a single large file or a bunch of small files


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is it a single large file or a bunch of small files


Well on GCIT, it said 668.49MB  What if this is effect by Homebrew channel theme?   I am pretty sure you remember that I have problem with F-Zero GX.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> Well on GCIT, it said 668.49MB  What if this is effect by Homebrew channel theme?   I am pretty sure you remember that I have problem with F-Zero GX.


the iso you downloaded was it 1file or a bunch of rar files in parts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> the iso you downloaded was it 1file or a bunch of rar files in parts


Well two parts.   But the full size is 668.49MB.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> Well two parts.   But the full size is 668.49MB.


1.don't use forced on video settings on nintendont
2.have the right iso(not the mk21ver.  just the normal version)
3. Make sure the iso is matches the hash of Mario kart gp2


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> make sure the Mario kartgp2 isn't the MK21 version. Those doesn't work on nintendont.


I do not know what version they get.   If this is not working, then I will have to try someone who gave it to me.   If it is not working again, then maybe MKGP2 is actually fake whole time.   If it real and work, then there is something I missed.   Please, make a list that something I should do able to play MKGP2.  Like install ios, was, anything else I missed, please tell me now.   I am getting lost my mind now.   I already uninstall Homebrew channel that I messed up to use theme to prevent some GC game won't work like F-Zero GX.  I reinstall Homebrew channel and hopefully work again for MKGP2.   Basically, it not.   So there is something I missed for Triforce thingy and GuadForce thingy.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> I do not know what version they get.   If this is not working, then I will have to try someone who gave it to me.   If it is not working again, then maybe MKGP2 is actually fake whole time.   If it real and work, then there is something I missed.   Please, make a list that something I should do able to play MKGP2.  Like install ios, was, anything else I missed, please tell me now.   I am getting lost my mind now.   I already uninstall Homebrew channel that I messed up to use theme to prevent some GC game won't work like F-Zero GX.  I reinstall Homebrew channel and hopefully work again for MKGP2.   Basically, it not.   So there is something I missed for Triforce thingy and GuadForce thingy.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/modmii-for-windows-official-support-topic.207126/

basically what i used to let my old wii to the job again


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/modmii-for-windows-official-support-topic.207126/
> 
> basically what i used to let my old wii to the job again


I am not asking for Wii system.  I am asking for install relate to MKGP2 problem.   If you do kindly give me list of install, then that will be great.   Anything relate to Triforce thingy and GuadForce thingy.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> I am not asking for Wii system.  I am asking for install relate to MKGP2 problem.   If you do kindly give me list of install, then that will be great.   Anything relate to Triforce thingy and GuadForce thingy.


you had the Mario kart gp working right? Mario kart gp2 you Need the right iso. Also as i mentioned before in nintendont settings don't use forced on the videos settings.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> you had the Mario kart gp working right? Mario kart gp2 you Need the right iso. Also as i mentioned before in nintendont settings don't use forces on the videos settings.


Then can you tell me what this person said to me?

http://prntscr.com/g25q7u
http://prntscr.com/g25qsd
http://prntscr.com/g25r0p
http://prntscr.com/g25rc1

How the **** he do that?   Maybe he is lying about that?   If he telling me the truth, then tell me what did I missed and don't suggest me for ModMii because they don't have everything last time I checked.   They don't have installer for Triforce thingy and GuadForce thingy.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 30, 2017)

its GGPE02 don't what that guy was talking about. You probably have the wrong iso then


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

Then there is no real iso.   They are gone forever.   Maybe MKGP2 is actually fake after all because they don't want it in public.  They want to keep it secret.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jul 30, 2017)

Redownload the ISO. I had issues a few years ago. Had to find a different source. It's been a while. Maybe the bad file spread. Maybe the download or transfer to sd failed....


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

You know what?   I am done.   I kept asking you if there is something I missed even website I found didn't work, none of you give me information for install to allow me play MKGP2.   Maybe MKGP2 is not same what MKGP have.  Maybe MKGP2 have more than MKGP have.   None of you will help me.   I will have to ask staff lock this thread because I am going over Nintendont thread and don't bother to follow me because you guys are not expert about Nintendont can do.   All I get information is fucking redownload.  I tried and didn't work.   Only I ask is install to boost Nintendont to make MKGP2 to playable.   So far, none of you will tell me to.   I am sorry but I have to end of my patient and my attitude in my thread.   I am done in my thread.   I am heading over Nintendont thread where expert is.

Staff, lock this thread, please.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 30, 2017)

The GCM file AFAIK doesn't work with Nintendont (those are the MAME compatible ones).

To make sure its the correct one, you should get a folder with many files inside.

Here's proof that MKGP2 works with Nintendont, it's a video from FIX94 (thanks!):


----------



## migles (Jul 30, 2017)

@bradzx 
i have downloaded the game, i will try it this week in my wii (its boxed in the storage room, i can't get it today)
i downloaded 2 different downloads of it, one seems ready to use in nintendont.
they can be played in dolphin in a special fork with fixes, already tried them. at least i know i got the right ones.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2017)

CMDreamer said:


> The GCM file AFAIK doesn't work with Nintendont (those are the MAME compatible ones).
> 
> To make sure its the correct one, you should get a folder with many files inside.
> 
> Here's proof that MKGP2 works with Nintendont, it's a video from FIX94 (thanks!):



If it actually work, then WHY DIDN'T WORK MINE?!   This person have everything to work while mine didn't work.   I kept asking if there is something I missed like install or something I have is old and need new, none of them tell me do right.   All I get is fucking redownload iso.   I don't have time to go through this bullshit.   What I want is install my wii to boost Nintendont to make MKGP2 work.



migles said:


> @bradzx
> i have downloaded the game, i will try it this week in my wii (its boxed in the storage room, i can't get it today)
> i downloaded 2 different downloads of it, one seems ready to use in nintendont.
> they can be played in dolphin in a special fork with fixes, already tried them. at least i know i got the right ones.



I don't think you can make it for a week because I don't have time to wait for bullshit.   Read my message that I replied to CMDreamer.


----------



## migles (Jul 30, 2017)

bradzx said:


> I don't think you can make it for a week because I don't have time to wait for bullshit. Read my message that I replied to CMDreamer.


just trying to help but ok
anyway, what i can do right now is telling you how to run in dolphin.
https://dolphin-emu.org/download/list/Triforce/
https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=Mario_Kart_Arcade_GP_2

and like i said earlier, i can try it in my wii, but i can't do it today, maybe tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Issac (Jul 30, 2017)

Locked per OP's request, and I don't see why anyone would want to continue help either way.


----------

